# Addiction & A Sex Addict wanting to move in his mom



## DartMom007

:scratchhead: I have an addiction but controlling it. My husband holds my past against me and i am always guilty. He says he forgives me and treats me the total opposite. He wants to move his mom in and her and I don't get along we put up with each other. He is addict to porn when you watch porn before work your addicted. He says not :sleeping:. He has been dropping hints about moving his mom in he feels obligated to take care of her. He has two older siblings with houses that can take her but they won't because of her nasty ways. Our marriage is on shaky grounds and his mother holds my past addiction against me. If he knew me my happiness would come into play.When he graduated college my sister told me his mother taught he was going to take care of her:scratchhead: weird or what? She a lonely ***** stealing my love life.The only attention he pays to me is sexual i've addressed this and he says nothing....... feedback? Poll: Stay or leave him so he can take care of mommmy


----------

